# Happy Holidays !



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Happy Holidays 
I would like to wish everyone a safe and happy holiday season.

Please keep our soldiers and members of our law enforcement community
in your thoughts.

Greg - List Owner and/or Moderator of the following Yahoo Groups
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/copcars/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/copcars2
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vintagepolicevehicles
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/copcarscontinued
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group...rq1992tocurrent
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/policecruiserpics


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2003)

Same here HAPPY HOLIDAYS to all the Members stay safe and enjoy.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Merry Christmas,

Hope everyone has a safe and Happy Holiday!

Hunter,

That evil Santa is disturbing.


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

yes I agree, stay safe and happy holidays everyone.


ps. Shawn, seeing that photo of Joe reminded me of the Jets game Saturday night. Joe was looking a bit tipsy!


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

IIIIIIIIII wwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnntttttt tttttttttttttttooooooooo
kkkkkkkkkiiiiiiiisssssssssss yyyyyyyyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :stupid:

(joe namath)


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Happy Christmas and Merry New Year to all. :? Stay alert and stay alive.


----------



## raedawn (Nov 3, 2003)

*Happy Holidays*

Hope everyone has a great holiday. Be safe out there, I'm sure there will be plenty of drunks on the roads.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all on the board. Keep things in perspective during this holiday season and all year long. Your family, friends, and your health &amp; safety are the most important things you have in life. Remember to always stay safe.

Hope Santa is good to all of you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

I second Bart PD, the best gift of all is having everyone safe, healthy and happy. I wish all of you that this holiday and new year.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

BAH HUMBUG!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2003)

Seagull said:


> I second Bart PD, the best gift of all is having everyone safe, healthy and happy. I wish all of you that this holiday and new year.


Ya well I dont think anyone in Revere is gonna be safe if that bird of yours drinks to much eggnog :santa: :xmas: . Yes everyone be safe and wear a hat if you go to Revere,LOL :L:


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS !



............................STAY SAFE


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

To all of the members of MassCops new and old, I would like to wish all of you a wonderful Christmas season and a happy and healthy New Year.

Gil


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all from the Emerson College PD.


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

From the Dean College Police, have a safe and happy holidays. Please remember to keep our troops in our thoughts as well.


----------



## justcardio (May 9, 2002)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to ALL in the law enforcement community. God Bless and stay safe!!!!


----------

